# I've had enough...



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

So going through my Twitter timeline today I find a funny list of "10 things men want for Valentines day". Sure enough, the last one is *sex*. How women should just be nice and give it up for one day. This angered me...

How about you men? How about you stop this BS excuse about being too stressed and fvck your wife? How about that? How about YOU put energy into pleasing her? How about YOU buy some nice boxers, send us a sexy, racy picture and make your wife think about you all day in that way? How about YOU compliment your wife? How about YOU forget about your "lil man" for just one night and maybe "dine in" for once without any thought of getting reciprocated? How about you ravish your wife as soon as she gets home, throw her up against the wall and make her fell like you're going crazy wanting her..... why do we have to put in all the effort? 

I'm sick and tired of seeing all this crap about how WE should give it up and how WE should say yes more often. When is social media going to start saying that more men should start banging their wives? Being a part of this forum and another forum, I am finding more and more wives desperate for their husbands to have sex with them; romantic or just down right dirty. Whatever the case may be, it's not just men who are getting turned down... it is now becoming obvious that things are shifting and it is now we women who are getting ignored.

What is our equivalent term for blue balls? sad cat? :rofl:


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

That's not a fix all... don't cover all men with one blanket statement. What you express above is YOUR need. I'm sick of seeing crap like your statement above, but I acknowledge your complaint. Have your 'other' read it. Make YOUR needs known. Your complaint is different than my wife's. I had her read it. Dont forget, that list of 10 things was supposed to be 'funny' as you stated it was.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

My H does all those things.... foreplay begins in the a.m. when we wake up with a cuddle, then goes thru the day with compliments, touches, texts, niceties.... We BOTH do it. 

You do YOUR part to meet his needs... and find out what they are, they may be something other than a generality... let him know out loud what YOUR needs are... and the more you meet his, the more he will probably meet yours. It's a two way street.

Sex is a great idea on Valentines Day.... it was on a list of good things....  Sex is on the list of good things for every day here! That and peanut butter sammiches afterward!!! (Meeting one of his needs!!)


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Honestly i do not blame some women for not being turned on for sex often with their husbands. I mean i'm a male and you know guy's talk just like girls talk. I'm always shocked when guy's tell me they hate eating girls out and they wont do it, and that they prefer sex and do not get why the girl does not want sex as often.

I am thinking like "are you serious?"

If you give her oral all the time, take your time during sex, put in a lot of foreplay make out for like an hour alone go slow take your time eat her out for a long time and make sure she gets off than you can have your way and when you finish do not be so quick to go off and do whatever stay with the woman caress her body talk dirty to her, whisper in her ear and stay with her talk and stuff like that. 


I think you need to realize that most people are lost and a mess period the world is not a happy or a good place.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

barbiedolL, can I have your # LOL

just kiding, I'm happily marrried, and I couldN'T aggree more with you.

AND BY THE WAY THE WORLD IS A HAPPY AND GOOD PLACE, AND NOT ALL POEPLE ARE MESSED UP, JUST ME.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

I did all those things for my wife. She calls me sick and perverted and that I need help. If I would ravish my wife she would probably call it rape.


----------



## cam44 (Feb 10, 2012)

barbieDoll said:


> So going through my Twitter timeline today I find a funny list of "10 things men want for Valentines day". Sure enough, the last one is *sex*. How women should just be nice and give it up for one day. This angered me...
> 
> How about you men? How about you stop this BS excuse about being too stressed and fvck your wife? How about that? How about YOU put energy into pleasing her? How about YOU buy some nice boxers, send us a sexy, racy picture and make your wife think about you all day in that way? How about YOU compliment your wife? How about YOU forget about your "lil man" for just one night and maybe "dine in" for once without any thought of getting reciprocated? How about you ravish your wife as soon as she gets home, throw her up against the wall and make her fell like you're going crazy wanting her..... why do we have to put in all the effort?
> 
> ...


Where have all the cowboys gone? There should be no sad cats


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

:wtf:

Are you really taking a comedy skit seriously???


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

It's really sad to see sex put out anywhere as some kind of commodity that makes it onto a list. And gets taken seriously. 
The framework is troubling, both from a publishing standpoint, and from the readership.


----------



## some_guy (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm with CrazyGuy. If I even look at her the wrong way I get crap for wanting sex. We haven't had it in probably two years. Where are those "wives desperate for sex" because I have to find one of those for me.


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

The fact that some men have answered in a way the suggests they are offended is my point; I'm just tired if being painted with the same brush.

I am also not taking a "list" written as a joke too seriously. If the tone of humor is lost in my post, I was merely posting it as a light hearted jab at society. But it isn't just that list; I have to hear it from guys at work..see it in many tv shows and movies...it's everywhere. We sex deprived woman are just not represented at all..,that's all I'm saying.

Am I seriously heart broken by it? Oh heck no! Social media says,"women, give your men some azz sometimes, he deserves it" or "it's your wifely duty".. Ok fair enough. But let's add to that "husbands, give in to your wives urges sometimes.."

Hahaha! This was meant to be a light hearted jab...don't take me to seriously as I didn't post this to be too serious. Just speaking up for the all sad little kittens... LOL!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh and to the guys with my issue..all we can do is laugh & try our best to move on. I am who I am & if H & I don't mesh this way anymore, then that's what my 'rabbit' is for. LOL!

FYI - I'm poking fun and laughing because it's the only thing I can control...I've talked this thing to death already..done everything possible... Laughing about my own experience is a far better coping mechanism than any other alternative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

Too bad you didn't post this in a "Spouses who hate sex thread" because you are preaching to the converted here. 

The spouses both male and female who need to hear your message wouldn't waste their time looking at this thread because they perceive sex as entirely unnecessary or optional.

However, I strongly agree with you that the problem of sexually neglected wives is ignored and that those who are fond of spouting off useless "fix-all' theories of marital sexlessness could benefit by looking into cases where it is the husband with the lower drive.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

barbieDoll said:


> The fact that some men have answered in a way the suggests they are offended is my point; I'm just tired if being painted with the same brush.
> 
> I am also not taking a "list" written as a joke too seriously. If the tone of humor is lost in my post, I was merely posting it as a light hearted jab at society. But it isn't just that list; I have to hear it from guys at work..see it in many tv shows and movies...it's everywhere. We sex deprived woman are just not represented at all..,that's all I'm saying.
> 
> ...


I'm tired with being painted by the same brush too sweetheart.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

barbieDoll said:


> The fact that some men have answered in a way the suggests they are offended is my point; *I'm just tired if being painted with the same brush.*
> I am also not taking a "list" written as a joke too seriously. If the tone of humor is lost in my post, I was merely posting it as a light hearted jab at society. But it isn't just that list; I have to hear it from guys at work..see it in many tv shows and movies...it's everywhere. We sex deprived woman are just not represented at all..,that's all I'm saying.
> 
> Am I seriously heart broken by it? Oh heck no! Social media says,"women, give your men some azz sometimes, he deserves it" or "it's your wifely duty".. Ok fair enough. But let's add to that "husbands, give in to your wives urges sometimes.."
> ...


The irony.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

barbieDoll said:


> How about YOU put energy into pleasing her? How about YOU buy some nice boxers, send us a sexy, racy picture and make your wife think about you all day in that way? How about YOU compliment your wife? How about YOU forget about your "lil man" for just one night and maybe "dine in" for once without any thought of getting reciprocated?


 How about the effort being two way? How about you not be selfish and share the experience? Why is it you think that it is a good idea for him to do all the work and effort? Read your own post again if you want to understand your husband's issues with you better.


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

TRy said:


> How about the effort being two way? How about you not be selfish and share the experience? Why is it you think that it is a good idea for him to do all the work and effort? Read your own post again if you want to understand your husband's issues with you better.


That would be great!! Yup, I have done everything under the sun; wake up calls, sexy lingerie, initiation, focused on just him, whenever where ever, fantasy, sexting, sexy photos, even backing off.... I have done just about everything that this forum has suggested I do to him and for him... it is what it is and I have nothing left to do but leave the ball in his court.

So yes, I would really love it if it were two way... I'd be more than happy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

barbieDoll said:


> That would be great!! Yup, I have done everything under the sun; wake up calls, sexy lingerie, initiation, focused on just him, whenever where ever, fantasy, sexting, sexy photos, even backing off.... I have done just about everything that this forum has suggested I do to him and for him... it is what it is and I have nothing left to do but leave the ball in his court.
> 
> So yes, I would really love it if it were two way... I'd be more than happy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 In that case your husband is a lucky man. He is also an idiot.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks TRy and CrazyGuy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

barbieDoll said:


> Just speaking up for the all sad little kittens... LOL!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


aww, there shouldnt be any sad kittys anywhere.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Generalizing - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Just FYI. The fact that there are more sex starved men than women leads to lists like the one mentioned. It's a generalization. It doesn't mean that there aren't any sex starved women in the world at all. It just recognizes that it's mostly a problem that men encounter.


----------

